# central iowa??



## fish1983 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just looking for organizations or clubs or even just a group of people to share ideas with and swap info with in central iowa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beachcire (Mar 29, 2010)

Here are a couple of links for ya. They should be able to get you pointed in the right direction.

Iowa Aquaria Association
IAA - Iowa Aquaria Association

Eastern Iowa Aquarium Association
The Eastern Iowa Aquarium Association | Hobbyist taking care of hobbyists...


----------



## fish1983 (Aug 27, 2010)

beachcire said:


> Here are a couple of links for ya. They should be able to get you pointed in the right direction.
> 
> Iowa Aquaria Association
> IAA - Iowa Aquaria Association
> ...



that's great thanks!:-D


----------

